# 50+ Maltese dumped on road in TX!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so disgusted seeing time and again these dirty-no-goods treating animals in such a deplorable way! 

51 Maltese ( mixes) found on Monday and then on Tues 40-some litttle Cavaliers... Thank God these babies were discovered!


92 dogs abandoned along country roads in Texas, police say - U.S. News


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It is so sad and disgusting! The Maltese dumping was also posted in this thread - 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/122276-north-texas-maltese-dumped.html

_*This is the info I posted in the thread above:*_

Here is the article I found regarding the Maltese that were found. 

Flower Mound police recover 51 dogs believed to be dumped from puppy mill | www.pegasusnews.com | Dallas/Fort Worth

*Some info from the article:*

51 Maltese dogs were dumped on Stonecrest Road and Hwy 377 in Denton County, Texas. It is suspected that a puppy mill dumped the dogs in response to a new state law that requires such operations to have a license. The dogs are in the care o... ...f the Flower Mound Animal Adoption Center. At this time, it appears all the dogs will be eligible for adoption and Flower Mound Animal Services will be working closely with rescue operations and local adoption centers to place all of the recovered dogs.

Beginning Monday, October 8, anyone interested in adopting one of these dogs is asked to call the Flower Mound Animal Adoption Center at 972-874-6390.

There is no charge to adopt a dog or cat; however, state and town ordinances require that the adopter have the animal vaccinated for rabies and spayed or neutered within 15 days of adoption.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It gave me chills, and I am crying. But it means puppy mills are closing down. All the poor slaves were abandoned...but set free. The transition is hard and painful as change usually is, but shows that we are advancing in the fight against puppy mills.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm glad they're free!! : )!!. And that they were let go b/c of stricter laws. As weird as this sounds, i felt this was the best thing that could have happened to them. : ).the only part i was sad about was the way they had to live before they were dumped.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lindsay, I didn't realize you had already posted on these babies.... 

I know they are in safe hands now, but can't help but wonder what went thru their little heads when they were dumped..... though freedom from the cages was likely a 'treat'...yet scarey at the same time for them. Their fate could have been awful had they not been spotted.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I read this today! I wish I could adopt one of them I really would if I could right now! I agree it's sickening but then again they will be better off. I do wonder if there were some that weren't found since they were just dumped


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

These poor babies :-( but like everyone has said, they are better off and are free now.

I wish I could adopt them all! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know Terry I hope who ever did this doesn't sleep nights and they are found out and have to face what they did in a court of law' just maybe they need to be in a cage (prison cell) and they can just experience a second of what these little ones have been through. I'm so glad the fluffs are safe, just maybe they will have a good life now with families that will cherish them


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sylie said:


> It gave me chills, and I am crying. But it means puppy mills are closing down. All the poor slaves were abandoned...but set free. The transition is hard and painful as change usually is, but shows that we are advancing in the fight against puppy mills.


Starting to see this , in smaller amounts in other areas of the country too. Thankfully all those little malts were safe,looks like none were hurt of killed.I just hope they got all of them. They were found on a busy road and near a railroad track...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder why they didnt' take them to a shelter,probably fearing neglect charges...I know our shelter will sometimes forgo the charges,if the neglect isn't real bad..just to get the fluff safe. Usually if they surrender a fluff,most don't get another one.. We have them sign a form, to avoind prosecution, they sign stating they won't have othe ranimals in the future or face possible cahrges.. That so far has worked.Only once did that actually go after someone...


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Send one to me i want to adopt one!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I wonder why they didnt' take them to a shelter,probably fearing neglect charges...I know our shelter will sometimes forgo the charges,if the neglect isn't real bad..just to get the fluff safe. Usually if they surrender a fluff,most don't get another one.. We have them sign a form, to avoind prosecution, they sign stating they won't have othe ranimals in the future or face possible cahrges.. That so far has worked.Only once did that actually go after someone...


I think they didn't take them to a shelter because they don't give a crap about what happens to these dogs. So much easier to dump them then go to the trouble to make sure they're safe. People who run puppy mills have no regard for the animals, they don't think of dogs the same way we do. I'm thankful they didn't kill them all frankly. They probably would have except that would also have required too much effort. I think it's crazy they're not charging an adoption fee. I would be concerned about animal hoarders on top of the previously stated concerns. I hope they're at least keeping tabs on some of that. There are a lot of crazies out there.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I just called about making a donation. The lady gave me the following address to send my donation: Flower Mound Animal Services, 2121 Cross Timbers Rd, Flower Mound, TX 75028. She also stated that they are needing beds to get them up off the floor. Evidently, there is a website, www.kuranda.com where you can order and the place sends them directly to Flower Mound. When you go to the website, you click on donate a bed, pick state and then pick FLower Mound Animal Services. 

I just cannot imagine anyone being so heartless and cruel by dumping all those babies on a road. Awful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much, Martha. And here's the website of the Flower Mound Animal Services as well for more info. Flower Mound, TX - Official Website - Animal Services


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone know what the new Texas law was that had the puppymill give up puppymilling?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

tobysmom said:


> Anyone know what the new Texas law was that had the puppymill give up puppymilling?


I seem to remember that breeders have to get licensed and INSPECTED and it was being enforced. Guess they knew the jig was up.
I was in touch with Christine Hastings at Flower Mound wondering if they had a Chip In or could take PayPal but they aren't set up for that so just mail in donations and those bed donations. I don't have my checkbook here so will have to wait until Tuesday when I'm home. She's very thankful for any help.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

This kind of thing really makes me hate the human species.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a reminder that Flower Mound could still use donations for all the costs of intake of all those Maltese. You can send donations to: Flower Mound Animal Services - mail to: 2121 Cross Timbers Rd, Flower Mound, TX 75028. There are also Rescues listed on their website that can use support.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder Sue! One thing I know they need are cones of shame as many of them have skin sores from matting and they're all going to have to be spayed/neutered. I thought maybe we could pool our resources and send them some of the soft ones? Didn't Pat make a cute one?

FYI - Cone of Shame is from the movie Up, so if you haven't seen it you may be confused!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

E collars! That's what they are! I didn't know that isn't that sad? Anyway, they need soft e collars! Maybe if anyone has one that they're done with they could send it.

It is my understanding that all of the dogs are now in foster homes (yeah!) and most have been picked up by various rescue organizations. I know my fave, Collin County Humane Society, took 7. I think Glenda (Madison's Mom) took the other 44.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

StevieB said:


> Thanks for the reminder Sue! One thing I know they need are cones of shame as many of them have skin sores from matting and they're all going to have to be spayed/neutered. I thought maybe we could pool our resources and send them some of the soft ones? Didn't Pat make a cute one?
> 
> FYI - Cone of Shame is from the movie Up, so if you haven't seen it you may be confused!


We always called it the Cone of Shame way before UP!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I was reading that they have been picked up by Rescues and that several won't be able to be adopted out for a while because of taking care of medical issues. I'm so glad that they all survived and will finally have family who loves them. They said they cut off adoption applications; they had gotten so many. :chili::chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, but I am going to venture to guess the majority of their applicants are not in a position to adopt these puppy mill babies. They have lots and lots of issues. They are walking on grass for the first time, snuggling with a human on the sofa for the first time. Just kills me. I'm going to post a donation link later when I can get on my computer. At this point the only thing the need is money because almost every one of them needs extensive dental work. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Updates on the Maltese dumped... they're all in foster homes right now for rehabilitation to get them ready for adoptions.

This came from FB site Humane Society of Flower Mound.

As we get deeper into the veterinary exams and care for these dogs, the depth of their suffering becomes more real every day. These fragile little things have a multitude of injuries from neglect and abuse: a broken jaw, a broken toe, a l... eg atrophied from being held up for a long time because a toenail had grown into the pad...teeth so rotten that dozens of them have to be extracted...mammary tumors....the list grows longer every day we spend with them. One had it's tail amputated because it was broken and not healed well.

Please keep these dogs and the millions of other mother dogs still languishing in puppy mills in your thoughts--and ADOPT, DON'T SHOP, the next time you add a dog or cat to your family.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I saw that too. Kills me. Also, I saw on another rescue page (DFW Pug Rescue) that they are seeing more dogs being dumped everyday as a result of the Texas law change. They don't anticipate more mass dumpings like the malts because now people are on the lookout for it. But they said they were usually taking in 5-10 dogs a week, and now they are taking that many in per DAY. The law change is a great thing, but in the meantime the rescues are going to get inundated with dogs being dumped by breeders that can't pass inspection. ADOPT DON'T SHOP is right!


----------

